# Oklahoma Lowrider Association Shows & Events



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Future shows will be posted as soon as they are available thanks for looking. O.L.A.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

I think everything went well and look foward to all the info and communication between car clubs. This has been in the making for some time and needed to happen. Gt will support this all we can. 2012 here we come. GOODTIMES OK.


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Working on the Newsletter with the next 3 months Shows and Swap Meets I'll start with March-May as soon as I set everything up I'll be in contact with everyone.


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

NIIICEE!!! Time to get the cars and trucks ready...:thumbsup:


----------



## El Bear y MC (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Mr.Petty said:


> Working on the Newsletter with the next 3 months Shows and Swap Meets I'll start with March-May as soon as I set everything up I'll be in contact with everyone.


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

2nd-4th Shawnee,Ok Almost ready 2 cruise Swap Meet
15th-17th Norman,Ok All Transportation Swap Meet
15th-16th Chickasha,Ok Prewar Swap Meet
17th-18th Okmulgee,Ok Creek Capital Street Rod 41st Annual Swap Meet
23rd-24th Duncan,Ok Duncan Automotive Swap Meet
24th Tonkawa,Ok Kaye's "Because we care " Car Show
*25th Tulsa,Ok Individuals Benefit Car Show this show will be are 2nd O.L.A. Meeting if you can make it.
*31st Del City,Ok Del City lions club Car Show
31st Lawton,Ok 4th Annual FBE Extreme Car Show
31st-Apr.1st Stillwater, Ok Kicker Bash 2012 Car Show
This is what is going on in Oklahoma in March


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr.Petty said:


> 2nd-4th Shawnee,Ok Almost ready 2 cruise Swap Meet
> 15th-17th Norman,Ok All Transportation Swap Meet
> 15th-16th Chickasha,Ok Prewar Swap Meet
> 17th-18th Okmulgee,Ok Creek Capital Street Rod 41st Annual Swap Meet
> ...


THANKS for the heads up


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

What shows. For Tulsa ? Saw the one for the 25 ? Of ????


----------



## El Bear y MC (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


Mr.Petty said:


> 2nd-4th Shawnee,Ok Almost ready 2 cruise Swap Meet
> 15th-17th Norman,Ok All Transportation Swap Meet
> 15th-16th Chickasha,Ok Prewar Swap Meet
> 17th-18th Okmulgee,Ok Creek Capital Street Rod 41st Annual Swap Meet
> ...


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

The Individuals Benefit Car Show in Tulsa is on the 25th of March and it will be at the GreenWood Culture Center


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

hmmm...


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

May 5th ShowyourRidez's 1st show will be at SouthMoore High School in Moore ,OK from 10AM-3PM I'll keep checking for more details.


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a Facebook page we can follow also? Thanks for the updates! TTT


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Going to do that this week we also have a e-mail already [email protected] I realize u can't follow an e-mail so the facebook will be up soon:thumbsup:


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr.Petty said:


> Going to do that this week we also have a e-mail already [email protected] I realize u can't follow an e-mail so the facebook will be up soon:thumbsup:


Sounds good homie! Look forward to supporting! TTT


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

On march 25th 2012 We will have our meeting at the Individuals Benefit Car Show if you can make it to the meeting and you have a logo design bring it with you if you can't make it and you have a logo design E-Mail it to <a href="mailto[email protected]">[email protected]</a> or call me Thanks Brent


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

What up Oklahoma, anything happening around the Norman area on the weekend of April 14/15th


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

nothing in Norman but the street rod show at the fair grounds on the 13-15th and in Tulsa on the 14th the WEGO Tours 1st show is the Red Dirt Street King's Show at the Green Country Expo Center in Tulsa this show is going to be big from what it sounds like.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Show This Weekend March 31st - Apr. 1st
3/31/2012 MESA AZ Lowrider Car Show
3/31/2012 Del City Lions Club at 3925 S.E. 29th Car Show From 8AM-2PM
3/31/2012 4th Annual FBE Extreme Car Show Reg. 8AM- 11AM
3/31/2012-4/1/2012 KICKER BASH 2012 Car Show Stillwater Ok you need more info go to www.kicker.com/bash or call 1-800-256-5425


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

April Car Shows
13-15th South West Street Rod Nationals State Fair Park 
14th (WOT) 3 Annual Red Dirt Street King Green Country Expo Square Exchange Center Tulsa,OK
20th 40th Annual Tulsa Swap Meet Creek County Fair Grounds
21st Marc Heitz Chevy off I-35 Coffee and Chrome 8am-11am Norman, Ok
21st Street King 2012 Big Event Car Show,Swap Meet 9AM-? Guthrie, Ok
21st-22nd (WOT) Trykes and Trends Car Show Sat10am-5pm and Sun. Great Plains Collisem 920S. Sherdian RRoad Lawton,OK
22nd Oklas Finest 2nd Annual Car Show At Club Diversity 5810 S.Western Ave. Okc, Ok 11am-6pm
28th TriCity Cruisers Annual Car Show 8am-11am Old Walmart on HWY 37 TriCity ,OK
28th TFCU Miracle Car Show/ Benefits Childerns Miracle Network 4140 West I-40 Service RD. Okc, Ok
28th Wholly Grounds Cars-Coffeine & Donuts 820 S.W. 89th OKc,Ok
:thumbsup:

See Everyone At the Shows
Thanks Brent


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr.Petty said:


> April Car Shows
> 13-15th South West Street Rod Nationals State Fair Park
> 14th (WOT) 3 Annual Red Dirt Street King Green Country Expo Square Exchange Center Tulsa,OK
> 20th 40th Annual Tulsa Swap Meet Creek County Fair Grounds
> ...


Wow that's a lot stuff thanks Brent once again for stepping up to the ball game ant taking the time to dedicate to the OLA I'll be the first one to tell you that I wouldn't want to deal w the headache


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Caspy just trying to get the info out to everyone in Oklahoma


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

mrouija said:


>


Whats the categories for the hop.and payouts?


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Who's all going to the lawton ok show ???


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Bruce said:


> Who's all going to the lawton ok show ???


count us in homie we'll be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Caspy said:


> count us in homie we'll be there:thumbsup:


Sounds good bro see u there


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

raiders1 said:


> Whats the categories for the hop.and payouts?


I guess no one knows...


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Power 103.5's webpage dosen't say I would think that this would be under the WEGO Classes and Payout? Sorry man


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

April 21st the Cupcake Meet Car Show at Crossroads Mall Parking lot $10.00 entry


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

raiders1 said:


> I guess no one knows...


There's a number on the flyer for any ?s


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

mrouija said:


>


I'm in tulsa for this show


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr.Petty said:


> Power 103.5's webpage dosen't say I would think that this would be under the WEGO Classes and Payout? Sorry man


Thanks!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

To the top


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Rivendell Roadster Rally
Antique Car Show Saturday April 28th 
10 A.M.-2 P.M.
This show is at Legands Assisted Living & Memory Center this would be great for anyone that has a old school or Bomd just to show up and let the elderly that live at the center to Reminisce and Remember the good old days.
Show is at 13200 S. May Avenue Okc,Ok for more info call (405)691-2300:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

40 and a 5th Car Show today 4/28/12 at Lincoln Park from 1pm-? $10.00 entry to the Show and After Party


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

May Car Shows In Oklahoma
May 5th Edmond ,Ok Mel Harris Memorialo Car Show at Hafer Park Reg8-11 AM
May 5th El Reno,Ok Fried Onion Burger Day Car Show Downtown ElReno 10 AM-3PM
May 5th Moore,Ok Southmoore High School 10AM-3PM Reg. $20.00 Free T-Shirt and Dash Plaque to first 50 entery (Showyouridez.com)
May 4th-5th Altus,Ok Rock-N-Rumble Car Show and Cruise Downtown Altus 
May 12th OHRA State Run Car Show at Highland Park off 2nd Guthrie Exit from I-35 Reg. 8AM-Noon (Okahomahotrodassociation.com)
May 19th Moore,Fast Benefit Car Show at First Christian Church 629 NW St.


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

May 19th Moore,Ok Travis Fast Benefit Car Show at First Christian Church 629 NW ST.
May 19th Midwest City,Ok Taste of Oklahoma Open Car Show at 5800 Will Rogers Road I-40 & Sooner 1PM-7PM Reg.$20.00 Free T-Shirt and Dash Plaque to first 75 entery (Showyouridez.com) 
May 25th Clinton,Ok Clinton Route 66 Festival Car Show at Mclain Rodgers Park & Downtown 
May 25th-27th Woodward,Ok Woodward Car & Bike Show, Swap Meet at 1223 Main Street Woodward
May 26th Norman,Ok Normans 9th Annual Benefit Car Show 9AM-3PM at Norman Vet Center
May 28th Okc,Ok 2nd India Shrine Mounted Patrol Car & Bike Show at India Shrine Center 3601N.W. 36th


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr.Petty said:


> May 19th Moore,Ok Travis Fast Benefit Car Show at First Christian Church 629 NW ST.
> May 19th Midwest City,Ok Taste of Oklahoma Open Car Show at 5800 Will Rogers Road I-40 & Sooner 1PM-7PM Reg.$20.00 Free T-Shirt and Dash Plaque to first 75 entery (Showyouridez.com)
> May 25th Clinton,Ok Clinton Route 66 Festival Car Show at Mclain Rodgers Park & Downtown
> May 25th-27th Woodward,Ok Woodward Car & Bike Show, Swap Meet at 1223 Main Street Woodward
> ...


thanks for the info Brent


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

Wats the shows for June


----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

_ROYAL FANTASIES CAR CLUB PASSING BY TO SAY Q-VO HOMIES._


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

85fleetrg said:


> Wats the shows for June


Illegal Toys 8th annual car show and concert June 24th


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

June Car Shows For Oklahoma
1st-3rd EL Reno,Ok Adams Park Small Town Weekend 
2nd Sapulpa,Ok Downtown Sapulpa Route 66 Car & Bike Show
2nd Ponca City,Ok Lake Ponca Park Show"n"Shine Car Show
2nd Shawnee,Ok Fire Lake Grand Casino Car Show
2nd Norman,Ok 6th Annual NCED Car & Bike Show 2801 E. State Hwy 9
2nd Elk City,Ok 17th Annual Red Dirt Rodders Car & Bike Show Ackley Park
2nd Midwest City,OK Mary Mahoney Health Center & Old School Cruisers Car Show 6909 East Reno
2nd Chickasha,Ok 9th Annual Car Show 100 E. Chickasha Ave.
7th Stillwater,Ok Hot Rod Power Tour Stop Kicker Headquaters 3100N.Hudson


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

June
9th Stroud,Ok 3rd Annual Downtown Stroud Main Street Car Show
9th Del City,Ok 1st Annual Car & Bike Show 3405 E.Reno Eagle Lake Estate
9th Noble,Ok Nathan Shinn Foundation Hot Wheels Car & Bike Show The Hilltop Hideaway 1001 N.Main Street
15th-16th Chandler,Ok Hog Wild BBQ & Chrome Fest Car Show Tillman Park 1100 National Dr.
15th-16th Weatherford,Ok Heartland Cruise Route 66 Car Show Main Street & Rader Park
23rd Shawnee,Ok Knights Auto C.C. Car Show Woodland Veterans Park
*24th Okc,Ok Illegal Toys 8th Annual Car & Bike Show Oklahoma State Fair Grounds Cox Pavilion*
30th Edmond,Ok Liberty Fest Car Show Hafer Park NinthStreet & South Bryant


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

View attachment 496229
just passing through:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Quality Inn Hotel located at 7800 C.A. Henderson Blvd OKC OK 73158 phone # 405-632-6666 just mention Illegeal Toys and book your room by june 20th for $54.95 1 to 4 people per room its just minutes from the fair grounds and second from many restaurants also waking distance from the strip bar since I know a lot of you like to go there


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

July 4th from 8am-2pm in Moore Oklahoma at Buck Thomas Park Open Car Show reg.from 8am-10:30am $25.00 includes T-shirt and dash Plaque for more info go to showyourridez.com


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Freedom Festival July 4th Car Show at Eldon Lyon Park in Bethany Ok for more info go to cityofbethanyok.com


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT THANKS FOR THE INFO BRENT


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

July Car Shows In OKLAHOMA
July 7th Okc,Ok 5th Annual Hillcrest Baptist Church Car & Bike Show 6100 S.Penn 8am-? for more info call (405)760-4391
*July14th-15th Tulsa,Ok 14th Annual Individuals Picnic & Car Show at Chandler Park Cruise is at 7pm Sat. At 33rd & Memorial
Show Move In Starts at 7AM-10AM Show Starts at 11AM-5PM for more info call (918)949-7431
*


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)




----------



## jimisaldana (Jan 31, 2012)

SUP EVERYONE THIS IS JIMI SALDANA JUST TRYIN TO GET MY WORK OUT. BEEN TATTOING FOR 8 YEARS NOW. IMA B IN OKLAHOMA CITY IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET SOME OF MY WORK. CHECK OUT THE LINKS TO VIEW SOME SAMPLES
http://www.facebook.com/jimi.saldana
http://youtu.be/0QiH5OhB5pc
http://youtu.be/WDoe2sSFQD8


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

July Car Shows in Oklahoma *(WEGO OKLAHOMA TOUR) Show*
July 21st Okc,Ok Lowlife C.C. 3441 S.W. 29th Car Show and Hop starts at 11 AM
July 22nd Tulsa Ok Hooters Car Show 61st & Memorial 
*July 28th Okc,Ok GOODTIMES C.C. Car Show Oklahoma State Fair Grounds more info call 405-370-4011 (WOT) 
*July 28th Choctaw,Ok Harmony Christian Church 7100 S. Choctaw Rd. 7th Annual Open Car,Truck And Bike Show fo rmore info call 405-391-7310


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

August Shows For OKLAHOMA
As Of 7/19/12 this is what I have for Augest
*(WOT ) WEGO OKLAHOMA TOUR Points Show
**AUGUST 18th Okc,Ok 5th Annual RED Dirt Street King Car & Bike Show Oklahoma State Fair Grounds for more info got to Power 103.5 .com
*August 18th Moore, Ok Freddy's Frozen Kustard Open Car,Truck & Bike Show I-35 Service Road for more info 405-414-1128 or Showyourridez.com


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Also I would like to see if anyone would be interested in joining me and few others (OLA Members) around noon at the Boys & Girls Center at 3535 N. Western on Wed. the 26th for just an hour so the kids can see some cars and some bikes please contact me if wold like to join us that day


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Contact my by e-mail at [email protected]
Thanks 
Brent


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Wed. the 25th not the 26th sorry


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

August 11th at Buck thomas Park Showyourridez Car Show from 4pm-9pm Reg.from 4-6pm 25.00 includes dash plaque and t-shirt for the 1st 50 reg. for more info go to Showyourridez.com


----------

